# John Deere 7775 Aux Hydraulics



## skier125 (Dec 31, 2011)

How are the aux hydraulics controlled. I only have one momentary switch on my left hand control and I was wondering when i put a plow on it how would I be able to control what angle it went to with one switch or I'm I missing a controller part.


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

Aux should be controlled by the right control arm. lever tilts left & right.


----------



## skier125 (Dec 31, 2011)

In2toys;1712422 said:


> Aux should be controlled by the right control arm. lever tilts left & right.


Could you take a picture of your right control arm because I think mine is different.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

skier125;1712071 said:


> How are the aux hydraulics controlled. I only have one momentary switch on my left hand control and I was wondering when i put a plow on it how would I be able to control what angle it went to with one switch or I'm I missing a controller part.


What kind of plow set up are you going to run? 
I don't have that big of a tractor but on my 3720 we run the plow off of the loader. What we did was unplugged the rams for the bucket and put hose extensionson the and ran the to the auxiliary hyd's in the back. And plugged the angle rams from the plow in to the Hyd's for the bucket.
Here is the reason why, at least with my size tractor. Instead of giving me a another set of levers to run the hyd off the back, they have gone to Electric over hyd so you have to push the switch which locks out the loader and hyd and the you use you loader lever to operate the hyd on the rear. Which is a huge pain in the ass. And that's why we swaped the hoses a round. 
Your post sounds like my set up. Not sure like I said you tractor is a lot bigger and I would assume that you could run your loader and auxiliary Hyde's at the same time.


----------



## skier125 (Dec 31, 2011)

B-2 Lawncare;1712555 said:


> What kind of plow set up are you going to run?
> I don't have that big of a tractor but on my 3720 we run the plow off of the loader. What we did was unplugged the rams for the bucket and put hose extensionson the and ran the to the auxiliary hyd's in the back. And plugged the angle rams from the plow in to the Hyd's for the bucket.
> Here is the reason why, at least with my size tractor. Instead of giving me a another set of levers to run the hyd off the back, they have gone to Electric over hyd so you have to push the switch which locks out the loader and hyd and the you use you loader lever to operate the hyd on the rear. Which is a huge pain in the ass. And that's why we swaped the hoses a round.
> Your post sounds like my set up. Not sure like I said you tractor is a lot bigger and I would assume that you could run your loader and auxiliary Hyde's at the same time.


It's a skid steer and I do have the aux hydraulic lines just not sure I have to controls to control it. But thanks for you help


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

skier125;1712568 said:


> It's a skid steer and I do have the aux hydraulic lines just not sure I have to controls to control it. But thanks for you help


Oops I would still bet when you flip you switch it will swap your bucket hyd to the auxiliary hyd. Which should run your angle.


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

I'll take a pic of mine tomorrow. On mine there is no switch to flip... The right handle has a locking pin that you slide down to be able to control aux.


----------



## skier125 (Dec 31, 2011)

In2toys;1713778 said:


> I'll take a pic of mine tomorrow. On mine there is no switch to flip...


 alright thanks


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Pull the locking pin on the right handle over then down to unlock the aux. controls in the right handle. I will then move side to side.


----------



## skier125 (Dec 31, 2011)

purpleranger519;1713785 said:


> Pull the locking pin on the right handle over then down to unlock the aux. controls in the right handle. I will then move side to side.


I never seen that pin before but pulled it and it works I hear the linkage move so I will plug a plow in a see how it works. Thanks for all your guys help


----------



## skier125 (Dec 31, 2011)

what brand wiper motor do you guys have need to put one on my 7775 and the dealer wants way too much so what brand to do have?


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

Great, Especially cause I forgot to take a pic today. As far as the wiper motor, I found a door from an older bobcat on craigslist, & refabricated it to fit my skid. I'll take a pic tomorrow.


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

*pics of door*

I had to cut the lower corners off, move & modify the latch assy, remove the washer fluid assy. build the lower wood piece to cover area not covered by door. I also had to make new hinge assy's & move the lower hinge up... kinda involved but it only tool me a solid day to do everything. Still cheaper than deere or new Holland wanted for a new door...


----------

